# KYT: Sinkhead



## Sinkhead (May 13, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is oh wait, Me!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




Osaka (On hold)
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet
tinymonkeyt
Mars
RedIce
moozxy
Salamantis
superrob
Bob Evil (On hold)
xblackoutx
-x1_0_nt-
webyugioh
.::5pYd3r::.
silent sniper
science
ojsinnerz
TeenDev
DrKupo
Toni Plutonij





Spoiler: Past sessions



ScuberSteve (May 9th to May 11th)
NeSchn (May 7th to 9th)
Costello (May 5th to 7th)
Skye07 (April 25th to 27th)
pikadude1006 (April 23rd to 25th)
slvrdrgn123 (April 21st to 23rd)
Little (April 19th to 21st)
Masta_mind257 (April 17th to 19th)
Twiffles (April 12th to 17th)
Orc (April 9th to 12th)
xalphax (April 9th to 9th)
ChotaZ (April 4th to 7th)
cupajoe38 (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
The Teej (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## dice (May 13, 2008)

where'd your name come from?


----------



## NeSchn (May 13, 2008)

Where did you come up with the idea KYT?


----------



## TheWingless (May 13, 2008)

Is your head really a sink?


----------



## JPH (May 13, 2008)

What other usernames do you use?

Plans for RomNet.co.uk?

Daehknis?


----------



## moozxy (May 13, 2008)

Is your sink really a head?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 13, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> where'd your name come from?When I was little (9 or so) one of my friends called me a sinkhead as an insult. We both laughed, and later that week I signed up to NeoPets (yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it is, what kind of man do you take me for?

naughty sinkhead don't double post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - sinkhead


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 13, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> When I was little (9 or so) one of my friends called me a sinkhead as an insult. We both laughed, and later that week I signed up to NeoPets (yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...







WHY DO YOU LIE TO US?


----------



## CockroachMan (May 13, 2008)

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?
Was you expecting those questions?


----------



## Costello (May 13, 2008)

1. You are about to get promoted to global mod. How do you feel about that?
2. Have you ever had a girlfriend?
3. Are you obsessed with girls? (or with guys maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
4. Are you more a cat person or a dog person? If you're a dog person I'm afraid we won't get along.
5. Question 1 was a joke. You arent promoted. How do you feel now?
6. What's your zodiacal sign? do you believe in zodiacal/horoscope/astrology?
7. What's your favourite music band?
8. Luse (former staff member now banned) once stated that shaun and costello running the site would lead to the death of GBAtemp. What do you think of this statement now?
9. Question 5 was a joke too. You are really gonna get promoted. How do you feel now?
10. If you had to eat one of the following, which would it be? A snake, a cockroach or a worm?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 13, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I feel super-awesome-mega-happy
2. Yep, not at the moment though
3. Not really
4. Cat person, well, kitten person
5. I don't feel sad because I'm still very happy to be a moderator, but I feel sad that you lied to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. I don't believe in horoscopes at all but I still read them for fun, I'm Virgo
7. Hmm... I like Arcade Fire and MGMT (search on Deezer which I know you use  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) at the moment.
8. Luse luses. Seriously. The site has only gotten better and better because of all the amazing work you guys have put in!
9. I feel double-super-awesome-mega-happy!
10. Worm. I've probably already done it in primary school  >_


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 13, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> They must have purged the accounts, try sinkhead1 or supersinkhead, variations like that. But I didn't lie, honest!
> QUOTEI'm called Sinkhead for a strange reason. When I was young (about 9 I think) one of my friends called me a Sinkhead. I think he was trying to insult me... Later on, I was creating a Neopets account and needed a username. Sinkhead wasn't taken. After that day, most or even all of my online names were some variation of Sinkhead. So that's it!


It wasn't a variation.
You're STILL lying.
WHY DO YOU LIE TO US?


----------



## Chotaz (May 13, 2008)

Does iu liek meh?
Fav temper?
^Why?
Soccer or Football team?





?
Fav type of meat?
Sushi?
Why do I make food question?
Did you know ChotaZ(Chotas) in brazillian portuguese, mean p*ssies, and its actually my family name


----------



## Sinkhead (May 13, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to  :'(

But seriously, the must have purged it. It's been years since I used it.

*Will answer the other questions tomorrow, night night GBAtemp*


----------



## NeSchn (May 13, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS???


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 13, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> WHY SO SERIOUS?


FIX'D.

1. Do you like eating phoood? If so, what kind of phoood?
2. Own any pets? If so, what kind of pets?
3. Do you enjoy watching us break the KYT rules?
4. Will I post again in this thread?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2008)

What's it like to be so awesome?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 14, 2008)

1. tea or coffee?
2. whats the first thing you do in the morning?
3. whats the last thing you do before going to sleep at night?
4. last song you heard?
5. something interesting someone said to you today?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 14, 2008)

How's it going?

Can you secretly give me stuff you aren't allowed to?

Canada or Australia?


----------



## DarkAura (May 14, 2008)

1. Which is your favourite: GBAtemp, DSDatabase or Romnet?
2. Mini football or being dragged into Testing?
3. Explain to me what economic equilibrium is.
4. DarkAura or DahkAuraz?


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 14, 2008)

I say, did you know that I'm posting a fact merely proposed as a disguised question when in reality is this a question at all?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 14, 2008)

Do you know Yu-gi-oh abridged?

If so, favorite quote?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 14, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> Does iu liek meh?
> Fav temper?
> ^Why?
> Soccer or Football team?
> ...


----------



## Sinkhead (May 14, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> 1. tea or coffee?
> 2. whats the first thing you do in the morning?
> 3. whats the last thing you do before going to sleep at night?
> 4. last song you heard?
> ...


I've heard of it but I've not seen more than a few seconds of it so I can't really quote it, sorry!


----------



## Man18 (May 15, 2008)

Serious Question.

How long have you been and mod/how did you become a mod?

Not so Serious Question.

Would you mind if I flipped your avatar over, inverted the colors and moved the K in Sink right behind the S in order to make it say SkinHead and look like a clan member? Purely for my amusement and maybe using it as an avatar at a later date.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 15, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, really?


----------



## Orc (May 15, 2008)

Sorry sinkhead. I have failed you.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 15, 2008)

do you deserve more questions?


----------



## King Zargo (May 15, 2008)

Blonds, Brunets or Redheads?
What is your favourite video game character?
Is there something wrong with your head?
Who/what is your favourite Pokemon?
Do you want to go on a date with me?


----------



## Westside (May 15, 2008)

1. Rocky or Rambo?
2. Cocky or Combo?
2. Cock over shoulder or dick in the eyes?
3. Celine Dion or Michael Bolton?
4. Zoom zoom zoom?
5. Please will you come to Uzbekistan?  You can eat our food, stay my house, and use my sister.
6. For the elections... Barack or Obama?
7. Do you love me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. Do you want to _love_ (if you catch my drift) me?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 15, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Serious Question.
> 
> How long have you been and mod/how did you become a mod?
> 
> ...


Brunettes and redheads (not that I've got anything against blondes)
Mario. I know it's cliché, but I marvel at how everyone knows who he is. He's like _the_ symbol of video games in the mass meda.
What do you think?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mah favrit pokeman be lapras
Not really a _date_ date, but if you lived near me I'd meet up sometime with you.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 15, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> 1. Rocky or Rambo?
> 2. Cocky or Combo?
> 2. Cock over shoulder or dick in the eyes?
> 3. Celine Dion or Michael Bolton?
> ...


1. I know this is going to sound shocking, but I've never actually seen either of them in action
2. Combo. But only so you can break it.
2. Cock over shoulder.
3. Never heard of either of them.
4. Do you work for Mazda? I smell subliminal advertising  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Depends on what your sister's like, pics?
6. Obama, it sounds cooler. Barack sounds like barrack as in army barracks.
7. Of course I love you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. No.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 15, 2008)

Do you have any tattoos, if not, are you planning on getting any..Same questions about piercings..

What is your general opinion about tattooed, pierced people?

What is the bravest thing you ever did, and what is the most shameful thing you did?
Have you ever stolen something, and what was it?

EDIT: I just found out that you're 15..You're too young to have tattoo, but anyway, answer me about your opinion..


----------



## Sinkhead (May 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Do you have any tattoos, if not, are you planning on getting any..Same questions about piercings..
> 
> What is your general opinion about tattooed, pierced people?
> 
> ...


No, I wouldn't want a tattoo. Opinions, likes/dislikes change. What I like now I will probably not like when I'm 80 and still have to live with.
The only piercing I find attractive are small earrings/studs on girls. I don't particularly like needles and that is all piercing reminds me of.
The bravest thing I ever did? Warn Urza  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Most shameful thing I ever did? Didn't tell my parents about something I should have (don't really want to talk about it here)
I stole a 10p packet of wine gummies from One Stop. But I didn't mean to. I don't actually steal, I just pirate a lot.


----------



## Westside (May 15, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...















BTW, here is a picture of my sister:


----------



## Sinkhead (May 15, 2008)

Ok, sure I will visit Uzbekistan!


----------



## Salamantis (May 15, 2008)

Do you consider yourself all-mighty?


----------



## Defiance (May 15, 2008)

Any other websites you in?  (Youtube?)


----------



## Sinkhead (May 15, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Do you consider yourself all-mighty?Not at all!
> 
> QUOTE(Nin10doFan @ May 15 2008, 09:32 PM) Any other websites you in?  (Youtube?)


SCDeV introduced me to flashcarts, I'm also a member of DSDatabase and most other popular sites includng YouTube, but I never use the account features.


----------



## Flooded (May 15, 2008)

Why not tubhead?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 15, 2008)

Flooded said:
			
		

> Why not tubhead?


Because that reminds me of tubgirl


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 15, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> BTW, here is a picture of my sister:


Is this Westside, his sister, his mom, his dad, his girlfriend, his boyfriend, or his best friend?


----------



## Westside (May 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying all Uzbeks look alike?


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

Whats your favorite/least favorite:
Game
Music
Food
Anime
Movie
Book


----------



## Sinkhead (May 16, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Whats your favorite/least favorite:
> Game
> Music
> Food
> ...


Conker's Bad Fur Day (N64) / DSI games that rip clueless buyers off
Soft rock, indie type stuff / Rap
Yorkshire pudding, bangers and mash / Curry and all other Indian food
Umm, Pokemans? / I wouldn't know, I don't watch anime, hence the first answer
American Pie 1&2 / Really scary films
The CHERUB series by Robert Muchamore / Not sure


----------



## arctic_flame (May 16, 2008)

Did you like The Libertines?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 16, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Did you like The Libertines?


I don't know who they are, sorry


----------

